# About the RC4WD Company



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I sent for a RTR Trail Stomper. I sent out the $322. MO By Priority Mail 
with Tracking and according to the USPS Web Site they received it 12-7-2012
12:30pm CA Time. I know it's only been 2 1/2 business days and my RC4WD 
Account is sill marked un-paid should I be worried ? It's the first time I bought from them directly form there Web Site.
I guess I am spoiled by e-bay because I aways get a reply as soon as they receive my MO payment ether from an individual or a business. 
And yes there are sill a lot of e-bay sellers that sill take Money Orders. 
Thanks for Any INFO on this.


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

I would not be worried. MO is not the norm so it could slow the process.

If you are at all concerned email them and ask at [email protected] 

Make sure that you include your Order Number in the email.

John


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Marked shipped*

Thank You, Rckcrwlr - John ~ For the INFO
I just checked my account and it was marked shipped 12-11-2012
Cool ~ that's a lot off my mind. Now I will feel a lot better about ordering
from them in the future. 
I sold my other RC4WD Stomper that I pieced together off the Bay. 
The Clodbuster body on it came out pretty good, Now I have to track down
another Clod body for this RTR one.


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

No Problem...

BTW, Nice Truck...


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Sometimes there a little slow with shipping when you order direct from them but you will get your order. The next time you want to order any RC4WD gear use RPP Hobby. If they have it in stock, you'll get it quick. They have some of the fastest shipping for an online hobby shop and there prices on parts is the same as it is at RC4WD.
My last order thru RPP went super sonic. By the time I left paypal's site from paying for my order I already had an e-mail with shipping info from RPP.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Any shipping I've ever had direct from RC4wd has gotten here pretty quick. I ordered stuff from them and Tower on the same day. The RC4wd drive order beat the Tower order here. 

Now bear in mind that RC4wd is in CA and Tower is in IL. I live in PA. Do the math. Now I wasn't upset with either. I know how long stuff usually takes from Tower, so that is no surprise. 

And yes Tower does have a warehouse in NV, but the stuff I ordered came from the IL location. They tell you which one its coming from at the end of the order process.

I was surprised at how quick RC4wd's order did get here. Guess it all depends on how much you want to pay for shipping.

And I pay online as well. Those prepaid credit cards are nice. Keeps from putting your real accounts at risk. I just transfer enough to cover the cost of what I'm buying, and maybe a bit more. Keeps anyone from stealing my account number, because even if they do, they aren't getting much.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I love my Rc4wd Stomper*

I finally worked my way up to a rtr Rc4wd Stomper I know it's no Trail Finder
but with a few up-grades like with the drive shafts & a little better motor. 
It's cool they give you a lot of extra hardware & axle casings, Plus Two body's & sticker sets, I don't think that was a mistake because I heard others getting two body's with there order. I took off all 24 wheel bolts and 
lightly sanded them for a more realistic look. 
In time I am getting the Red leaf springs & shock boots, painting the diff covers red also. It may not out perform the Axial link suspension trucks, But is looks a lot more realistic on the trail or just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on your Stomper. You will enjoy not only running it but adding your own scale touches. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Body is done*

I got the body trimmed and painted, I haven't worked on a lexan body scene the late 80's they sure make them a lot easier to paint now with the window mask & stickers. Not a real big fan of the stickers, I Remember painting every little detail before the final coat. Went with Pactra metallic black.
I made a home made skid plate and just ordered Rc4wd T-Rex 60 Reinforced Axle C, To help beef-up the plastic front axle housing, And ordered the Blue shock boots, Wanted the Red ones but they where out of stock but will be a nice contrast with the red diff covers. 
I hope Everyone had a Good Christmas & Got a lot of New R/C Stuff.


----------



## GilzRC00 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tjetdragracer whated to know if u can take a pic of the front servo mount cause mine is sideways


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*New Stomper Up-Date 1-24-2013*

I got the T-Rex 60 Reinforced Axle C / Parts on & the Blue shock boots on.
Also just upgraded the stock driveshafts with Axial WB8 Wild Boar driveshafts.
Next I am going with a 10t 32pitch pinion gear to replace the 8t & a Novak 45 or 55 brushed motor. Just needs a little bit more speed. If I had a pet turtle it could almost keep up with my truck with the stock gear and motor. lol ~ But I don't want it to fast just using it as a trail truck. 
( I hope you like my up-dates on the Rc4wd Stomper and find them useful if you ever buy one or already have one )
The Red diff covers are not the $14.99 each ~ Option there the $2.oo jar of testers Red paint option with a decal. Can you tell the difference?

PS: Just to note on the Axial Wild Boar Drive Shafts. / I had to shorten the front one 5/8s of an inch.
When I got them they where both long/rear shafts. I just taped off the length of both half's and then used a Dremel with a good qualty cutting disk. Just 1/2" To 5/8" of an inch is enough. The pic. is of my stock rear shaft just to show how I did the Axial ones.


----------

